# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Platines Ají Limo

## Fr4ncisco

Buenas Tardes
Se solicita 15 millares de platines de Ají Limo.
Porfavor comunicarse al 956413378
Tiempo de entrega , 1 semana. 
Saludos. Quedó atento

----------

